# Pics of my dogs I hope



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi everyone I'm trying to attach a photo of Nova, Nyla and Neva it's taking me forever. Nova is 4 yrs old CHW sable merle Nyla is 2 yrs old on the 21st bi blue both shelties and Neva is 81/2 months old CHW Tri collie. So either you will get the wrong pic or no picture. So sorry.....Jill It's the correct pic yeah


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Lovely dogs. I love the names


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great picture, they are lovely dogs.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

wow lovely colours, great pics


----------



## 709Juggalette (Jul 3, 2008)

Beautiful.
I love their colors.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

they are gorgeous...and in all my life ive never see a white collie wiv a tri head  is that normal in that breed ???


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww they are lovely and so alert posing for pic.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi all, over here in north america white is an accepted colour only in collies not shelties. Yes they pose real good when I have a treat in my hand.lol Thanks ...Jill


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Never seen an almost white Sheltie before. They are adorable.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

What gorgeous doggies


----------



## akoshi (Jul 12, 2008)

*wow lovely dogs!, but lots of Maintenance towards the fur area.*


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful dogs and looking so obediant


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

great pics....


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

ohh i love the way their all posing, great dogs and photos


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

they are all Beautiful


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful dogs


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> Hi all, over here in north america white is an accepted colour only in collies not shelties. *Yes they pose real good when I have a treat in my hand.lol* Thanks ...Jill


It's great what dogs'll do for a yummy treat 

Beautiful dogs :thumbup:


----------



## woofwoo (Dec 31, 2010)

They are lovely dogs have beautiful coats.


----------

